# A pleasant surprise saved the day!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

This day would begin with an unusual slamming the snooze button wondering why my alarm was going off so early and then it hit me....GET UP! TIME TO GO FISHING!!! Been so longIguessmy inner fishing clockwas bit rusty.:sleeping 

Oh well, made it toshoreline in record time and met my nephew Bryan (BT's son) & first timer aboard the LBT, Sam and another (first LBTtimer) Wade..I believe in beginners luck so high hopes for a full fish box was in order...

Well, not so fast there says the mighty one....We anchored on several spots andtraveled to areas the LBT has never seen before but still not much to show for our effort...Scratching my head as my finderdisplayed the 4th of July we pressed on.

A big heart breaker was a 29 13/16short Aj that we almost convinced ourselves to keep;but still,Samreluctantlytossedhim back...:reallycrying

We anchored one last time and set out every bait combo we could think of.Sam introduced Bryanto a jigging combo (Torium 30)and explained the technique of jiggin as this would be Bryan's first time ever out in the deep blue...Shortly thereafter, I hear a commotion from Bryan's side of the boat and hear Sam say he's down to the backing and still taking drag. Most certainly a nice Aj hit his jig we all agreed and with anticipation I jockeyed for position to see what train he was hooked up to...

After every one had their shot at coaching Bryan during his battle, a very respectable 15 -20lb range gag hit the deck....:bowdown

Total catch of the day was very minimal but Bryan's beginner's luck sent us all home with dinner. 

Total catch 1 Almaco, 1 nice lane snapperjigged up by Wade, Grey Tile by yours truly and a respective GAG by my nephew Bryan...oh, and an oversized white snapper...You know you desperate when...lol










Dinner was delicious!










Another great to be on the water even though it was a bit off but as always enjoyed my time with great friends!

Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Brother, thanks for taking Bryan for a fun day after his 28 days workingpumping sand to rebuild Grand Isle Louisiana. I wondered where the Heck he was this am when I went to work.*

*Nice catch, I saw a huge hunk of fish in the refirgerator. I know what I am eating Friday night.*

*Hey ~~ Last night at the club house I heard that Realtor and The Hired Hand played hooky and ran out there also. Did you see or hear them??*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *BananaTom (1/14/2010)**Hey Brother, thanks for taking Bryan for a fun day after his 28 days workingpumping sand to rebuild Grand Isle Louisiana. I wondered where the Heck he was this am when I went to work.*
> 
> *Nice catch, I saw a huge hunk of fish in the refirgerator. I know what I am eating Friday night.*
> 
> *Hey ~~ Last night at the club house I heard that Realtor and The Hired Hand played hooky and ran out there also. Did you see or hear them??*


No problem Bro, I was very proud of Bryan handling that Gag (not easy to do as we were over some nice structure) but Bryan managed to turn that fish and up he came...

Talk to The Hired Hand last night and they were heading to the mighty "O" looking for them sharks so we were approx 15 - 20 miles apart....Didn't see nor hear them...

Jimmy


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice! The B-Liner bite sure died this past week huh?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job LBT crew!!!!!

That's a good box. From the other reports, it sounds like the fish were not to cooperative.


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice grouper, every one is catching grouper, I cannot catch a leagal GAG ARRRRRRGGG


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello jjam,

'Looks like you know how to cook fish too....

curtis


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i see what ya mean now. nice gag!!:clap:clap expecially for a first. we couldn't find the gags. but there is always next time. nice post.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice job guys! i need to get out fishing in a bad way!


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey bro, nice grouper. That plate makes me hungry, I haven't had anything over here that looked that good. Stay out of trouble this weekend with all the women gone. Take care i'll give you a call whenafter the game.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *river runner (1/15/2010)*Hey bro, nice grouper. That plate makes me hungry, I haven't had anything over here that looked that good. Stay out of trouble this weekend with all the women gone. Take care i'll give you a call whenafter the game.


Nice to hear from you man, I hope all is fine and we'll save you a couple of grouper steaks for your return...

Trouble??? LOL, I'm sitting home this weekend with the nasty weatherwhile the girls enjoy their lil getaway.

Take care...See ya soon brother!

Jimmy


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job jimmy sounds like a good time well keep in touch so we can do some fishing well take care bro later. jeff


----------



## Big Daddy B (Feb 6, 2010)

i remember catching that fish! thanks again. im almost done here in Grand Isle so we all went fishing right off a dock today caught about 54 sheepheads in about an hour and a half. looks like i struck again. we need to go fishing again soon im getting ready to go to Brownsville/ South Padre Isalnd TX. ttyl


----------

